# Nust Past Papers



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello everyone!#happy 
Anyone can tell me from where i can get nust entry test past papers(solved)?#roll


----------



## cytotec (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello here, 
I also need NUSt pastpapers urgently,if anyone of you has them please contact me soon 
God bless yu n thnankz in advance


----------



## anamawan32 (Feb 8, 2011)

hello can you tell me the entry test date for nust#confused ?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

anamawan32 said:


> hello can you tell me the entry test date for nust#confused ?


HI,#happy 
it will be probably in july,last time it was on 17 july!#yes


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

what about the amc test? is there a seperate test for amc and nust? i mean the candidates enrollnd in the army and the candidates studyng as civilianx? and evn i need nust past papers...


----------



## huria ikram (Feb 13, 2011)

i also want nust and amc past papers can anyone there help me


----------



## huria ikram (Feb 13, 2011)

i want nust past papers and also amc.


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

hey i also want past papers of nust if help me too please


----------



## iur1993 (Jun 29, 2011)

AMC test will held on 24 july.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

isnt it on 16th july


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

hey everyone.......how is preparation going for NUST???


----------



## kajinomi (Apr 27, 2011)

does anyone know the exact syllabus for
nust entry test??????????
do they follow fsc or a-levels??


----------



## mathsmaster (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the link to past papers of NUST, but since I am new here I am not allowed to post the links right now


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Nust test will be from whole fsc... a conceptual paper...

- - - Updated - - -

these are 560 question from past paper 2013 ... Date of paper is also there ... so work hard ... Best of luck


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Past Papers ~ Entry Test Preparation

Here is a link for some NUST pastpapers
Hope they help ^_^

- - - Updated - - -

I found some more NUST practice tests : D


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Feline said:


> Past Papers ~ Entry Test Preparation
> 
> Here is a link for some NUST pastpapers
> Hope they help ^_^
> ...


AWESOME :thumbsup:


----------

